# Estação com SNMP



## Zenabo (18 Nov 2011 às 17:01)

Boas,

Estou a tentar montar uma estação meteorológica que ande por volta dos 600€ que faça:

- Vento
- Pluviosidade
- Barómetro
- Humidade

e que possua um controladora com ligação ethernet que envie alarmes por SNMP. Alguém me pode ajudar?

Caso não se lembrem de um com SNMP pode ser envio de SMS's.

Tks


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2011 às 17:04)

O que é um alarme SNMP ?


----------



## Zenabo (18 Nov 2011 às 17:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que é um alarme SNMP ?



É um protocolo que se usa para gerir redes que facilita a interligação entre equipamentos, é muito utilizado para controlo da alarmística. 

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Network_Management_Protocol

A ideia é configurar as condições para alarme e depois recebe-lo através de SMS ou por protocolo SNMP.


----------



## wheel18 (18 Nov 2011 às 18:58)

Zenabo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estou a tentar montar uma estação meteorológica que ande por volta dos 600€ que faça:
> 
> ...



Boas,

Acho que com SNMP (ou qqr outro protocolo built-in) vai ser complicado encontrares... Pelo menos não conheço nada!
Caso tenhas possibilidade (e conhecimento) a solução mais viavel, passará por teres a estação ligada ao PC, capturares os eventos numa aplicação (cumulos, etc...), ou mesmo numa pagina web e criares tu uma aplicação/script de forma a lançar as "traps" SNMP...

Cumprs


----------



## Zenabo (19 Nov 2011 às 14:55)

wheel18 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Acho que com SNMP (ou qqr outro protocolo built-in) vai ser complicado encontrares... Pelo menos não conheço nada!
> Caso tenhas possibilidade (e conhecimento) a solução mais viavel, passará por teres a estação ligada ao PC, capturares os eventos numa aplicação (cumulos, etc...), ou mesmo numa pagina web e criares tu uma aplicação/script de forma a lançar as "traps" SNMP...
> ...



Tendo em conta as dificuldades que tenho tido em encontrar algo com SNMP tb já estou a considerar essa hipótese, por acaso aconselhas alguma estação dentro do valor que indiquei?


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Nov 2011 às 16:19)

Por esse valor quase que compras um telemovel/relogio com estação meteorologica, só o pluviometro é que é mais complicado


----------



## Zenabo (19 Nov 2011 às 17:42)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por esse valor quase que compras um telemovel/relogio com estação meteorologica, só o pluviometro é que é mais complicado



E conselhos? Marca para começar e software com SMS que seja compativel?


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Nov 2011 às 18:34)

Zenabo disse:


> E conselhos? Marca para começar e software com SMS que seja compativel?



Não faço a minima ideia, mas acho que o que pretenderás é receber SMSs em caso de qualquer dado "exorbitante" da EM, não sei qual a estação que faça isso directamente, mas qualquer EM com o programa cumulus onde este tem um conjunto de alarmes selecionaveis e ter uma plataforma de envio (GPRS) como os alarmes das habitações....não deverá ser dificil juntar as duas coisas.
Talvez juntando alarmes (cumulus) + plataforma GPRS e um pouco de conhecimento electronico, se consiga algo


----------



## Zenabo (19 Nov 2011 às 22:19)

filipe cunha disse:


> Não faço a minima ideia, mas acho que o que pretenderás é receber SMSs em caso de qualquer dado "exorbitante" da EM, não sei qual a estação que faça isso directamente, mas qualquer EM com o programa cumulus onde este tem um conjunto de alarmes selecionaveis e ter uma plataforma de envio (GPRS) como os alarmes das habitações....não deverá ser dificil juntar as duas coisas.
> Talvez juntando alarmes (cumulus) + plataforma GPRS e um pouco de conhecimento electronico, se consiga algo



Tks pela ajuda, mas estou à procura de algo que não envolva um ferro de soldar!!! LOL


----------



## HotSpot (20 Nov 2011 às 11:02)

Podes ver dentro das opções que a Davis disponibiliza se algum destes dataloggers serve ou pelo menos facilita o processo:

http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/weather-reporting-software.asp

Uma alternativa por software:

http://www.opennms.org/wiki/HTTP_Collector

Um alternativa por hardware (deve ser bem mais caro):

http://www.columbiaweather.com/OrionLX_Weather_Station.html

Voltando à Davis. Se tiveres por exemplo uma Davis com um datalogger IP, envias dados para o site weatherlink.com e tens acesso a um xml como este:

http://www.weatherlink.com/xml.php?did=001d0a000133&key=243134&user=skaane&pass=davisnet

Permite também definires muitos tipos de alarmes na estação e receber um e-mail cada vez que um alarme se encontra activo.


----------



## Zenabo (20 Nov 2011 às 17:16)

HotSpot disse:


> Podes ver dentro das opções que a Davis disponibiliza se algum destes dataloggers serve ou pelo menos facilita o processo:
> 
> http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/weather-reporting-software.asp
> 
> ...



Obrigado, pela ajuda.


----------



## wheel18 (20 Nov 2011 às 20:53)

Zenabo disse:


> Obrigado, pela ajuda.



Boas,

Cheguei atrasado :-)... Mas a recomendação está feita (Davis)!
Depois é dar ao dedo ... Bom trabalho.

Cumprs


----------



## Zenabo (21 Nov 2011 às 12:44)

HotSpot disse:


> Uma alternativa por software:
> 
> http://www.opennms.org/wiki/HTTP_Collector



Muito, muito bom. Tks again


----------



## Zenabo (21 Nov 2011 às 19:55)

Estou a pensar optar por:

Estação Davis VantagePro2 com o WeatherLink de interface IP para ligar a um router e poder ter um PC remoto a registar os dados. Mas surgiu-me uma duvida, em que formato o WeatherLink nesse PC mantêm a Base de Dados?


----------



## HotSpot (21 Nov 2011 às 22:30)

Zenabo disse:


> Estou a pensar optar por:
> 
> Estação Davis VantagePro2 com o WeatherLink de interface IP para ligar a um router e poder ter um PC remoto a registar os dados. Mas surgiu-me uma duvida, em que formato o WeatherLink nesse PC mantêm a Base de Dados?



É um formato proprietário (ficheiros *.WLK). Mas pela net existem ferramentas para ler os WLK e extrair para outros formatos.

Eu no meu caso, utilizo os ficheiros *.txt que são gerados pelo WeatherLink, faço um parsing e coloco os dados numa base de dados Mysql.


----------

